# New Website!!!!



## [email protected] River (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I jumped on the bandwagon and decided to design a website. We have had Modern Shetlands since 2005, and never thought about putting them on the web. All of the people on here with new websites inspired me to get going and make one for our "big guys". If this website works out, I will hopefully take over our miniature website and redesign that too.

Please check out our new website:

www.srfshetlands.com

Any comments, thoughts, mistakes or improvements?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks awesome! I actually did not realize you had that many moderns, i actually have seen many of them in person so that is pretty neat


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 24, 2009)

I just e-mailed my comments. It looks awesome!!! Photos are gorgeous.

Mary


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 24, 2009)

Kristina,

I LOVE it!!! Very nice, and every single pony on their is GORGEOUS!! Of course you know which one is my favorite! Job well done!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 24, 2009)

It looked great Kristina, nice job. You work way to hard!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 24, 2009)

Great Website!

I love your horses - minis and shets alike! I seen Abby at the Royal!! I only wish I met you! Congrats!



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 25, 2009)

Kristina, You did a Wonderful Job on the website ~ Looks AWESOME!!





I have had the pleasure of seeing all of your horses at the shows and they are also AWESOME!!!





You are ALL doing it RIGHT





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## Almost Paradise Stables (Jan 25, 2009)

Kristina-

What a great job on the website!!!! The BIG guys are beautiful.





Missy


----------



## Genie (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!very impressive.

Great Job!!!


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Job, that looks really good!


----------



## Bozley (Jan 25, 2009)

I love your website! What gorgeous pictures of your horses. It comes across as being very professional and classy but you can still tell that you have a true love for your horses.

Sue


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a beautiful website. I love your homepage. What a beautiful photo! Very beautiful horses too with great photography. Really like the layout.


----------



## Devon (Jan 25, 2009)

That Looks Awesome





I saw Aching Heart at the Royal Winter Fair





Didn't realize you guys owned her; Shes awesome


----------



## lilstars (Jan 25, 2009)

ok kristina

get working on the mini horse one, love your shetland site and your horses


----------



## pinck43 (Jan 25, 2009)

You did a wonderful job. Which web design site did you use? dionne


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks GOOD!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 25, 2009)

Dionne, it's Homestead. It's listed at the bottom of the pages.

I agree, excellent site, info and pictures!


----------



## sedeh (Jan 25, 2009)

Great site!! Love the beautiful pictures! I think well done pictures are one of the essentials of a good website!! I did see a "bar" through some of the writing on the stallion and mares page. Otherwise it was great!


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jan 25, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]Great job, Kristina! LOVE your ponies! [/SIZE]

Can't wait to see what you do with your mini horse site!

Karen )


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, nice website!

Alyssa


----------



## Echo Acres (Jan 25, 2009)

Job well done!


----------



## Spencer Creek (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks excellent! I really like the picture of your farm sign and the snow. Your property looks gorgeous. Your photo's are all very flattering and professional looking.

Very nice-


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your nice compliments and feedback on our new website!!!! We have caught a few errors with the help of a few forum members.... Thank you all!!!!




Now, just have to find time for the mini site..... 6 ponies was easy compared to 70 minis and 10 on the way... this could take a while! lol

And yes, the website is hosted through Homestead. I opted for the middle package(not free, but won't make you broke either - I am thinking about $23 a month?). It included a really nifty web design program that you can download... It was very user friendly!

Devon and Desiree,

I was not able to make it to the Winter Fair(or any shetland shows for that matter... lol) but I am so glad that you got to see our Abby. She is such a neat little pony! Thank you for the nice compliments on her!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nicely done website. You have good quality pictures (and horses)and easy to read text.


----------

